# Conexión de subgraves en paralelo



## diegoko (Jun 13, 2013)

Hola,

Hasta el momento estabamos trabajando con una etapa: http://www.pyleaudio.com/sku/PTA3000

Conectando en stereo dos cajas de subgraves:
http://www.masquesonido.com/tienda-a/WORKWX18/ficha/SUBWOOFER-WX-18-600w-a-8-ohmios.html
http://www.cerwinvega.com/pro-audio/passive-subwoofer/cvp-118.html

Recientemente hemos adquirido un crossover (http://www.dod.com/system/documents/1280/original/SR823-834.pdf?1345134785) del que hemos pensado utilizar su salida mono, combinandola así con el modo bridge del amp. para alimentar las cajas conectadas en paralelo.

Las cajas tienen dos conexiones speakon: entrada y thru. La duda viene a la hora de utilizar dichas conexiones, ya que no estoy familiarizado con ellas y siempre he conexionado equipos domesticos donde los bornes son accesibles. ¿Como debo hacerlo?


----------



## pipa09 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hola, mira en este caso si usas la salida de Bridge, vas a conectar una de tus cajas de manera norma, (salida Speakon hacia el sub), y luego de la conexion paralela del Sub (Thru) conectar otro Speakon hacia el otro Sub.


----------



## diegoko (Jun 13, 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta, justo ahora habia hayado la respuesta, la salida link y la entrada input estan en paralelo, era lo que no sabia!


----------



## pipa09 (Jun 13, 2013)

Todas las cajas de Low generalmente traen dos Speakon en paralelo, indistintamente de que sean entradas o salidas, funcionan igualmente cualquiera de las dos!


----------



## diegoko (Jun 13, 2013)

Por cierto, alguna precaucion que deba tener a la hora de operar con el bridge y las dos cajas en paralelo?


----------



## crimson (Jun 13, 2013)

Yo no usaría dos subs en bridge...   Yo tengo conectado un sub por salida y la entrada en "parallel" (la misma entrada sale en las dos salidas). ¿Porqué?: Simple, en bridge la impedancia mínima suele ser de 8 ohm, y al linkear los dos subs te baja a 4, sobrecargando la etapa de potencia.
Saludos C


----------



## diegoko (Jun 14, 2013)

La salida de la etapa es a 4 ohm cuando esta en bridge, lo pone en el link correspondiente a la etapa


----------

